# FA Individual User Statistics



## KittMouri (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Howdy Hey! I'm so sorry if this question has already been asked (or if the answer is right in front of my face) but I was looking around the FA website and Googled a few things and did a search here but couldn't find the answer.

Anyhoo, I'm wondering, is there a way to see our user statistics for our submissions? Similar to the setup on DeviantArt where you can see a graph of the views, favorites and comments of your submissions, I'm wondering if there is something like that here on FA. I'm curious because I'd like to see what art, in particular, of mine my watchers enjoy the most and try to see if I can tailor a bit of my art in the future to meet those tastes. This would be very useful to that end.

Once again, sorry if this question has already been posed, but I searched everywhere and couldn't find the answer ^^; Thanks a bunch!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2012)

Go to your user page. Click "stats" at the top right.

Should take you to https://www.furaffinity.net/stats/KittMouri/submissions/


----------



## Xenke (Apr 25, 2012)

You could always take the direct approach and ask then what they like.


----------



## KittMouri (Apr 25, 2012)

*face palm* ...I absolutely cannot believe that I didn't notice that! Like I said, right in front of my face! ^^; Thank you SO much!!! ...I'm actually a little surprised at this information I'm seeing, but it will certainly help a lot. Thank you so much! *super hugs*


----------



## KittMouri (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion, but although I have made these types of journals before, the responses that I get aren't as numerous as the actual data I was able to see thanks to LizardKing's help. But, your suggestion was a good one. Thanks so much for your help as well. ^_^


----------

